# Quooker / Kettle type Taps



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone installed one of these new fangled Quooker type taps?

I've seen various cheaper options available and wondered if anyone has any experience with them.

I love the idea of the convenience they provide, but imagine theyre quite costly to repair. Certainly dearer than replacing a kettle?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

STRicky said:


> Anyone installed one of these new fangled Quooker type taps?
> 
> I've seen various cheaper options available and wondered if anyone has any experience with them.
> 
> I love the idea of the convenience they provide, but imagine theyre quite costly to repair. Certainly dearer than replacing a kettle?


We've got them at work. Have to say I'm not a fan but it may be because it's for a business rather than a personal home. I've used a few at work and for me the water isn't hot enough. I only use it for a cuppa and generally it's not warm enough so by the time I'm half way down its cold. As I say this might be because it's for a business but the water certainly is nowhere near as hot as if from a kettle.

Its not just me either as in some areas folk have brought in their own kettle and others pour their cuppa then put it in the microwave for 30 seconds to heat it up!!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Odd, that sounds like something is wrong there, or it's just not being used correctly and delivering hot water instead of boiling? 

I have a Quooker Fusion Tap with PRO3VAQ tank at home and it's the best thing we've put into the kitchen. Ours is plenty hot enough for the first sip to burn the roof of your mouth. Great for cooking veg and rice right away too.

Ours has been perfectly reliable for over three years now, delivering 15-20 cups a day and a couple of source pans for cooking with. I descaled and replaced the filter at 2 years because I felt we used it a lot, to be honest it could have gone on for far longer. When we move again, I shall be putting in another.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can only agree with the previous comments above by Surrey Sam, we have had our quooker pro3 vaq for just under 12 months now, has been faultless and provides boiling water any time of day as and when required.

Would highly recommend to anyone thinking of getting one.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I wondered as it's a work one whether the temperature had somehow been adjusted due to health and safety reasons. Sound like it might have been given previous responses. I've used them at two different offices so don't think it's a fault must be intentional.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I wanted one of these taps when we had our new kitchen fitted a couple of years ago, but decided not to bother as I wanted a tap that did both boiling & chilled water. The Zip taps got bad reviews for reliability.


----------

